# Essential things you need to open a coffee shop



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello, me again







,

Forgetting branding, choosing suppliers and all that - what are the bare minimum things you need to literally open the doors to a coffee shop.

I am talking in terms of license, consent from the freehold?, health and safety review, commercial use consent (A1 is ok for a coffee shop right?), council planning application?, forming the company - those types of things?

I'm looking at a venture later in the year and I'm fairly on top of of a lot of stuff, but never having opened a bricks and mortar business before I lack knowledge in the fundamentals of business, lease agreements, licensing and that sort of stuff (a degree in business teaches you surprisingly little about the real world).

Has anyone got a checklist, resource or advice for this side of things. The legal/formal/complicated side of getting your shop doors open....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Stevie said:


> A1 is ok for a coffee shop right?


Not necessarily unless you have a very heavy focus on takeaway and being 'a shop'. Selling beans and brew gear would help with that. A lot of the big boys go down this route but they have legal teams that can deal with problems that may arise.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought it was generally A3 for a coffee shop. Not to distract from the actual posted question but they seem to be fairly scarce though - is there a reason for that?

In terms of opening a coffee shop, it may be worth having a look at the coffee boys books? Such as: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C1CTAYW/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I thought it was generally A3 for a coffee shop. Not to distract from the actual posted question but they seem to be fairly scarce though - is there a reason for that?
> 
> In terms of opening a coffee shop, it may be worth having a look at the coffee boys books? Such as: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C1CTAYW/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1


A3 is the consent you need for a restaurant. The main distinguishing factors is opening hours (I.e at nighttime) and the need for external extraction. Local authorities will often grant A3 but with restrictions. These could be around those factors buy would more explicitly allow the preparation of hot food, more seating etc.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Forming a company is just the same as it would be for forming any company. An accountant or solicitor can sort all that stuff out, although it's not difficulty to do it yourself. Insurance is essential of course, public liability, employee liability etc etc. Music licenses are pretty expensive. There are so many things to consider that you would probably be better off reading a book or something first as suggested.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These two books are worth a read

Setting Up and Managing your Own Coffee Bar

and

The Daily Grind: How to open & run a coffee shop that makes money


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> A3 is the consent you need for a restaurant. The main distinguishing factors is opening hours (I.e at nighttime) and the need for external extraction. Local authorities will often grant A3 but with restrictions. These could be around those factors buy would more explicitly allow the preparation of hot food, more seating etc.


That's interesting, so what classification are a coffee shop generally?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> That's interesting, so what classification are a coffee shop generally?


Costa and Starbucks etc will often open shops with A1 consent, which strictly speaking should be for retail shops. It's all a bit of a grey area. You'll notice that the chains don't generally have kitchens as such, they just reheat stuff that gets delivered already made.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Ideally you should have a3 but as I say, there may well be restrictions. So say you have a flat above your shop, or its in a densely populated residential area, you may well be given a3 consent but with opening times restrictions and no extraction so that neighbours don't have to put up with too much noise, smell etc. A recent property we almost went for was in a similar situation. We had to get an acoustic survey done to ensure that normal operating noise levels wouldn't have been beyond a certain level, another restriction.

It's fair enough though isn't it, you wouldn't want to be causing a nuisance in your neighbourhood.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah definitely wouldn't want to start a war with your neighbours . Thanks Lee all interesting stuff!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

To my knowledge most are A1... But being new to this I imagine you have to propose your business to the council first as most retail property comes with A1 use as standard so obviously what you do has to fit within that unless you apply for a repurpose...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Glenn said:


> These two books are worth a read
> 
> Setting Up and Managing your Own Coffee Bar
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn, will that first book cover the points I'm looking for rather than 'make sure your menu is right' and all the stuff I already know....


----------

